# Vereinshomepage kommerziell ?



## Happy Chicken (25. November 2010)

Hey Community,

ich bin gerade dabei unsere Vereinshomepage (Jugendvereinigung Seedorf 1971 e.V. - Home)
auf nen moderneren Stand zu bringen.
In folge dessen trat folgende Frage bei mir auf:
Darf ich für mein Layout nur kommerziell nutzbare Bilder verwenden ?

Ich muss dazu sagen es handelt sich hier um die Vereinshomepage unserer Jugendvereinigung. 
Wir verfügen über einen Jugendraum welcher Mittwochs und Samstags als Bar für Vereinsmittgleider geöffnet hat und wo auch Umsatz wenn auch nicht in hohen Mengen erwirtschaftet wird ???

Hab jetzt erhrlich keine idee wie ich das handeln soll ???

Schonmal großen Dank
euer Happy


----------



## Dirty_Sanchez (25. November 2010)

Soweit mir bekann ist, darfst du nur kommerziell nutzbare Bilder verwenden, da auch eine Veröffentlichung (was der Verwendung auf einer Internetseite gleichkommt) von geschützten Bildern nicht erlaubt ist und da is es wurst ob du die Bilder für eine Privat- oder Betriebswebsite verwendest. 

Das beruht aber nur auf Vermutung und Hörensagen.


----------



## Bauer87 (25. November 2010)

Je nachdem, wen du fragst: Laut einigen Gerichten ist es schon kommerzielles, wenn man durch die Nutzung Geld spart. Sprich: Es gibt im Grunde keine nicht kommerzielle Nutzung. Wenn die Urheber ihr Werk aber unter eine CC-by-nc-Lizenz gestellt haben, werden sie DAS sicherlich nicht im Sinn gehabt haben und entsprechend auch nicht klagen. Wenn das Finanzamt euch Gemeinnützigkeit bestätigt hat, solltet ihr überhaupt keine Probleme erwarten.


----------



## Happy Chicken (25. November 2010)

Alles klar schonmals Danke 

Weitere Meinungen / Erfahrungen sind herzlich Willkommen

LG
Happy


----------

